# Mobile Ultrasound Scanner



## Doggy Doula (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi all just wanted to introduce myself my name is Rachel and I am a mobile ultrasound scanner in North Shropshire but do travel  I also breed wolf a likes and wolfdogs  . Please pm me for more info


----------



## gavsmutzs (Aug 4, 2010)

hi ! and welcome


----------

